# Replicating Lee Silva's designs with a little personal touch!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys so i'm completely obsessed now with Lee's designs and very soon i'm going to try to make a simple forge so I can start forging knives and replicating the bent wire slingshots that he makes. So long story short I didn't want to wait a couple of months until I can build a forge so I played around with some steel wire and a vise grip and this is what I came up with. I hope you guys enjoy!

































The multiplex is just held in by friction and is very secure on the fork.

I'm going to band it up as soon as I get my band order and I might make a shooting video if it works well. But with those close tilted forks I have no idea how it will shoot and I can't wait to make the only wire designs once I get a real forge!

Oh and the handle was cold bent with brute force!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow...that's a cool SS! I guess since I'm new here I have never seen one like that. I think it's flipping cool! Simple, small yet I am sure it is effective! Looks like a great little pocketable shooter.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CAUTION ! That multiplex being held by friction only presents a snap back hazard. As it is subjected to temperature variations,humidity vibrations and bumps it can come loose at an undetermined time. Lee welds his tips.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah I kinda figured ill probably super glue it or something but it is very very tight.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks urban fisher!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks cool. But I agree with TF be carful!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool looking.....I would check with Lee Sila to see if it is ok to use close to his designs...

Now as to your mulitplex band attachment..Only way I can see it not coming off or loose it to pin it in place

Like doing Rivits...,Perfer maybe Brass Rod Peened flat to the multiplex block......

May your ammo fly straight...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Guys guys I think you might be misunderstanding how I put them on look I drilled a hole slightly smaller then the wire then I hammered it on and I'm planning on using some super glue to secure it more but I can barely move it with my hands and I shoot with the forks pointed forward so I think there is much less chance than you think take a look.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

And I have no Idea how a pin would keep it in place?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Why not buy one from simple shot? There cool and inexspencive. Plus you will have a Lee Silva baby!!! I plan to get one for the collection someday as well. Making them is fun too. But I would want both


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha I have found multiple that I wanted from him but we will see I tend not to buy something that I can make especially at the 100 dollar price point .


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Ha I have found multiple that I wanted from him but we will see I tend not to buy something that I can make especially at the 100 dollar price point .


No one said fine art is cheep


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

True but when your 14 money is a little scarce if you know what I mean


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

(replicating the bent wire slingshots that he makes.)

I would check with him first!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I sent him a pm he hasn't responded yet maybe that wasn't the right title to put maybe I should of said a take off of Lee's designs cause that's what I meant.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

So guys listen, I'm sorry if this topic came off wrong. I didn't mean to plagiarize Lee and as soon as I get his answer back I will post it here. And to everyone that posted on an issue with safety I've got to be honest, it is a little annoying. I know you were just looking out for my safety, but I know what I'm doing and I can assure you that it is perfectly safe. I will make sure of it before I shoot it and I made it to shoot single 2040's anyway, so there is absolutely no way that it will break. So again i'm sorry if this topic came off wrong. I just wanted to show off something cool that I made. Thanks Josh


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

treefork said:


> CAUTION ! That multiplex being held by friction only presents a snap back hazard. As it is subjected to temperature variations,humidity vibrations and bumps it can come loose at an undetermined time. Lee welds his tips.


There's little red flags covering this entire page. So many that it is hard to see the image. From what I can see, I'm afraid that I would have to agree with those little flags, and strongly discourage this direction. Even if it is merely a mockup.... Treefork is absolutely right in every way. Every way but one, actually.but it's not Martys fault.. It is a very important fact I've failed to clarify.. I DO NOT WELD ANY PART OF ANY OF MY FRAMES..... never have. The material is divided with punches and chisels, stretched and formed with a hand hammer , from beginning to end my forks are one single piece...

Please explore your Ideas freely, but be safe always, and be sure to post your work, and make the most of the helpful , terrific minds that are always willing to help out! I'll be making some vids of the forging process soon. Should help clarify quite a bit!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> So guys listen, I'm sorry if this topic came off wrong. I didn't mean to plagiarize Lee and as soon as I get his answer back I will post it here. And to everyone that posted on an issue with safety I've got to be honest, it is a little annoying. I know you were just looking out for my safety, but I know what I'm doing and I can assure you that it is perfectly safe. I will make sure of it before I shoot it and I made it to shoot single 2040's anyway, so there is absolutely no way that it will break. So again i'm sorry if this topic came off wrong. I just wanted to show off something cool that I made. Thanks Josh


Hey this is a forum your posting on so if someone thinks something is unsafe then they SHOULD say it. I would want someone to say it to me if I was being unsafe. Hey "brah" it's your face. I also love how you "know" something "won't" break. If we all knew what you know about when things will break! Man I need to know how you can tell?? It's cool though for sure. You also need to understand that when posting on a forum not all comments are going to be great job! And nice work all the time, and you know why? Because we don't want to see your face tomorrow with multiplex in it on your next topic. I think I could say that when treefork or anybody with credibility on this forum states that if they think something is not safe then you should rethink your design. We are all here for each other when it comes to shooting our addicting Y shaped divorce causing slingshots. There is no reason to get mad or upset just be carful is all we said  keep shooting bud.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

SS slinger Yeah I got it sorry I didn't mean it like that I just don't know how to make it better I literally can not pull the forks off with all my strength cause I hammered it in. If anyone has some suggestions on how to reinforce it then I will gladly take the advice. Oldmiser If you could elaborate on your comment I would gladly consider it but I really don't understand how I could pin it. So yeah sorry if I'm a little short fused today but I will try to make it "safe" and if I can't I won't shoot it.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

OK Lee can't wait to see those vids! Thanks for the comment I'm not planning on making any more of these designs it was just a stepping stone but I won't shoot it if it's unsafe. At least I won't make it a regular shooter or anything ill probably just try it out and then set it aside as a novelty if no one has any ideas on how to make it stable


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> SS slinger Yeah I got it sorry I didn't mean it like that I just don't know how to make it better I literally can not pull the forks off with all my strength cause I hammered it in. If anyone has some suggestions on how to reinforce it then I will gladly take the advice. Oldmiser If you could elaborate on your comment I would gladly consider it but I really don't understand how I could pin it. So yeah sorry if I'm a little short fused today but I will try to make it "safe" and if I can't I won't shoot it.


It may not come off now but as treefork stated : "CAUTION ! That multiplex being held by friction only presents a snap back hazard. As it is subjected to temperature variations,humidity vibrations and bumps it can come loose at an undetermined time. Lee doesn't weld his tips the material is divided with punches and chisels, stretched and formed with a hand hammer , from beginning to end my forks are one single piece..."


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha yeah OK I guess i'm just stubborn but I wish someone had an idea for making it more secure my idea was super glue or caps or something but no one seemed to think that was sufficient Ill probably just shoot it a couple of times and then set it aside and make some single piece designs with my future forge . Hey on the topic of forges have you ever seen this?






This is the one I want to build for starters anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I am a old time BlackSmith my self ..Just like Lee...I have always worked with one piece of Hot Iron in the forge...being Hammered out ..pulled while hot & shaped

I would suggest to just wait for Lee's video's on some forge work.....As I no longer have any equip for Iron work in the forge......

Good to see you show a intrest in Iron work....No matter what we do or make it is about being safe....You only have 1 pair of eyes.....I am not defaulting you

one bit....Just like the other members said be safe....Hey man I want you to be around to see what you make & have a good time doing it....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks oldmiser! I understand like I said it was just an experiment to tide me over until I get my forge going ill probably just put it on my dresser as art . And yeah I really am fascinated by metal working and I really can't wait until lee get's his videos out and I get some experience. Well thanks all for tolerating me on this post and I can't wait to start some real metal working projects!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Well I am a old time BlackSmith my self ..Just like Lee...I have always worked with one piece of Hot Iron in the forge...being Hammered out ..pulled while hot & shaped
> I would suggest to just wait for Lee's video's on some forge work.....As I no longer have any equip for Iron work in the forge......
> Good to see you show a intrest in Iron work....No matter what we do or make it is about being safe....You only have 1 pair of eyes.....I am not defaulting you
> one bit....Just like the other members said be safe....Hey man I want you to be around to see what you make & have a good time doing it....~AKAOldmiser


You have done everything miser! your bread looks scrumptious I must say


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey JD if you had a die you could cut some threads on the forks

and use a couple of nuts on each side.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Rock slinger man that would be awesome so your saying put threads on the steel wire and then bolt the wood on with nuts? That could work although I definitely do not have the tools to do that but thanks for an awesome idea! What is the tool called exactly should I want to buy one?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Die, check HF. You could actually use the nuts without any wood to attach the rubber to.

http://www.harborfreight.com/40-piece-sae-carbon-steel-tap-and-die-set-39391.html


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

This is awesome thanks man! Thanks for the link too i'm going to have to buy this it's so cheap with tons of uses and the band idea is good too that could totally eliminate the forks. Wow brilliant idea rockslinger I am in debt to you. Thanks Josh


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm not brilliant Josh, just been around for a long time.

Have fun with it.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks man I will!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Could also use aluminum bar and jb weld it on and peen the end of the wire it would not come off.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

next SS you make on this design using multiplex blocks as band attachments, put Epoxe inside the hole and on the steel surface BEFORE you hammer the blocks onto the steel forks. That way you have a bond, not just friction. You could use super glue but epoxe doesn't shrink when it hardens whereas super glue does..just a thought. Making the actual steel tip sort of square or with three or four flats or semi flats would resist rotation and would also add more surface area the epoxe could stick to. A round shape offers the least surface area of all geometric shapes. Filing a light grove that goes around the fork, say, 5mm down from the tip would not compromise strength and would eliminate the possibility of the block coming off the fork since the epoxe would fill the grove and when hardened, eliminate any possibility of the block flying off. Filing flats and that grove would ensure the plywood block would stay in place and would not flip off or rotate. If you are like me, you test an idea, which you did, then improve on it. What a simple SS copy.

If you are going to produce these to sell then obviously you need to check with the originator to eliminate bad business or squabbles that no one really needs, right?


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Use a good sharp 1/16 inch bit and after you coat the hole and the iron with epoxe, (serves as a lubricant too) hammer the multiplex blocks onto the forks, drill down through the block and fork perpendicular to the fork,. making a hole on the other side of the multiplex..i.e. through it including the iron. Now, coat a wire with epoxe that is 1/16 inch in diameter or a nail that's that diameter and insert it through the hole you just drilled, and let the epoxe set over night. file/sand smooth and yer there. That is what pinning means. But filing a grove about a half milimeter deep around the tip of the fork, say, 5mm or so down from the tip, and three or four flats filed on the iron, and epoxe the whole shebang together I doubt you'd ever have a failure. If one has a disaster with the multiplex block, one can carve/grind it off to replace it. If it is pinned then it would take some doing to redo the whole thing. I'd epoxe it all rather than pin.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Ha yeah OK I guess i'm just stubborn but I wish someone had an idea for making it more secure my idea was super glue or caps or something but no one seemed to think that was sufficient Ill probably just shoot it a couple of times and then set it aside and make some single piece designs with my future forge . Hey on the topic of forges have you ever seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've Been Watching Plenty Of Those Soup Can Forge Videos, And I Have Been Thinking About Making A Slingshot With Them Too! From Some Reviews I've Seen It Be A Hit Or Miss Kind Of Project If You Don't Follow The Directions Carefully. Good Luck! Post Plenty Of Pictures!

Some Super Glue On The Edges Would Help A Little Bit, And Rounding The Edges Would Improve Band Life.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

~


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow guys so many responses! let me start with Ghost that could work man! The only problem I could see is the bar has no depth so it would be harder to attach bands to but I will keep it in mind!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Susi that's a great idea! I think this is what i'm going to do for the next one (epoxy) and then I could try pinning or I might try rock slingers suggestion of threading the fork and then using nuts to attach it for the third one. I am thinking of selling them idk we will have to see but Lee already basically said as long as I don't directly copy his designs that I can experiment freely but I will ask him again if i'm truly thinking of selling. So thanks for 2 great practical ideas!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ryguy Thanks man I will! I just think those forges look awesome and I actually have the money to put one together so for me just getting started it's the most practical way to go.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Ha yeah OK I guess i'm just stubborn but I wish someone had an idea for making it more secure my idea was super glue or caps or something but no one seemed to think that was sufficient Ill probably just shoot it a couple of times and then set it aside and make some single piece designs with my future forge . Hey on the topic of forges have you ever seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe.. Yeah this is a neat video. Saw it some time ago... Thing is, the forge you end up with can be bested with less materials, less time, less effort, and a lot less disappointment, when you come to realize it's limitations are overwhelming.....

What you need...

One HIGH temp fire brick.( The really light, pumice like feeling kind) 2000deg or greater

One hole saw or steel wire cup brush around 2inchor less

Hand held propane torch, like vid

Chuck the hole saw or wire wheel in drill press(need drillpress as well!) and make hole on the brick! If you have the right brick the wire wheel works better than anything I've found! No chatter just big beautiful hole....

measure the nozzle of your torch, and drill, cut, bore, the proper size into brick, making sure it intersects your much larger hole!.

Bury 2/3rds of propane tank in sand, and stick your new firebrick forge onto your torch. Let er rip!

Outside or with major ventilation

Supervision!! parental!!!!

Clear away flamables and secure a handy water source(Hose)

In the event of fire.... apply water!

in the event of a dermal burn... Apply water! (do it quick enough and you could avoid blistering, although blisters are kinda fun(pop em on your sister!) your choice....

Abasic forge is simple..

This same basic design can be done in the earth with a proper fuel source, using squirrel hole for fuel delivery!

I just made a charcoal forge in the ground this weekend, in order to straighten some coil springs...... Two holes! One squirrel, one man made. charcoal and a blower! Whooowhoo! Enjoy!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

SAFTEY FIRST!!!!

Then

WHOOOWHOOOOO!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha thanks Lee I'll have to look in to that to bad you don't have a tutorial on it (hint) (hint)


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Like this Lee?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Ha thanks Lee I'll have to look in to that to bad you don't have a tutorial on it (hint) (hint)


HA! Too bad you aren't here to help me move my shop! HA! You little $#it!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Well anyway this does look like a more stable design not as easy to screw up although I'll have to improvise without a drill press. So this is probably what I'll do just got to get home from this camping trip and order the bits and fire brick thanks for mentioning this idea cause your right the other one looked a little hit or miss. Thanks Josh


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

It would have been far easier just to bend the fork tips round into a loop like a Dankung fork tip and safer for you


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I didn't have heat that's why I'm trying to build a forge but I am planning on trying that once I have a forge.


----------

